# Leopard gecko runny nose?



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

I know that tortoises can suffer from runny nose syndrome but can geckos as well?

My SHTCTB has a runny nose, what do I do?

We got her Saturday and had to travel in the car for an hour on the way home so she had no heat mat, could this cause a cold? We bought her with 2 other female leo's and they don't have a runny nose?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Are you sure its actually runny and doesnt just look moist.

Wet or gunky noses usually mean respiritory infections but alot of people get this mixed up with the nose looking wet.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

I know their noses usually look moist but hers looks gunky, like thick liquid around her nostrils. She's not breathing with her mouth open but if her nostrils were blocked, would she breathe through her mouth?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Probably best to have a vet take a quick look, just to rule anything out...
Could be the start of an infection ?

Could be nothing !


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

How much will it cost just for the vet to take a look at your gecko??


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Depends on the vet - as a guide 10-15 quid ?

Could be a lot more though if it goes untreated and develops into something worse....


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

at our vets its £22 cponsulation fee tbh it doesnt matter what it cost IMO if it needs to be done it needs to be done. try and get to a reptile specialist aswell as they will have more cvhnce of telling if theres something wrong or not.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

just to mention the runny nose seems to have dissapeared now. so may have just been really damp


----------

